# Phyzok!!!



## namaste_bapuji (Jul 7, 2010)

does any1 know what exactly is Phyzok?
have been hearing about it a lot lately... my friends from chennai have attended the demo workshops and are really enthusiastic about attending the full workshops!
i have visited their site www.phyzok.com
and their i found challenge of the day (which i could not solve)... wonder if these are meant to be solved by class 7th to 10th only... will i be able to solve such type of questions after workshop?
is there any1 on this forum who has attended their workshops?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 7, 2010)

You are at wrong place. Physiology is not what this forum is based on.
Reported!


----------

